# Fresh Look 595



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Two weeks after taking delivery of my 2008 Prince, I traded my Soloist Carbon for an 08 Look 595. I have yet to ride the bike however I love the sleek look of the ride.

Cheers!

JJ


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Simply great looking bicycle.


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi could you let me know what frame size it is as iam in the market for one of these frames but in the 595 Ultra.
Also whats your inseam.
Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 34.25" inseam and was setup with a "large" frame (56cm TT). 

Cheers!




Fastone091 said:


> Hi could you let me know what frame size it is as iam in the market for one of these frames but in the 595 Ultra.
> Also whats your inseam.
> Cheers.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice hot rod. :thumbsup: The Shimano stuff makes me throw up a bit in my mouth, but that's probably a personal issue.

Are those Dura Ace wheels the tubie or clincher flavor? I'm assuming they're the latter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I have Campy Record Ultra on my 2008 Prince and it looks far better than the Shimano stuff. The profile of the Shimano break levers are absolutely disgusting and look like a growth from the handle bars. Check out the comparison pics between the Record and DA levers......

I must admit, I love the Shimano Dura Ace Carbon wheels. I find them more stiffer than the Zipp 404s and are absolutely bullet-proof. I have blown spokes and have had numerous cosmetic issues with the Zipps. The DAs are a much better wheel IMHO. I have the Bora Ultras on my Prince and so far, so good - time will tell. The DA wheels are tubulars. At this point in time, I would stay away from the carbon clinchers. The technology is fairly new and I know someone who had a tire come off while in flight. No flat, tire just popped-off while cornering.



Cheers!





Forrest Root said:


> Nice hot rod. :thumbsup: The Shimano stuff makes me throw up a bit in my mouth, but that's probably a personal issue.
> 
> Are those Dura Ace wheels the tubie or clincher flavor? I'm assuming they're the latter.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

jjspike said:


> Two weeks after taking delivery of my 2008 Prince, I traded my Soloist Carbon for an 08 Look 595.


Congrats again! I saw the '08 Prince in the Pinarello section. You have two of the bikes that are on my short list. So how will you decide on what to ride... flip a coin?  

Please let me know how the two compare. I have a Pinarello Dogma w/ Campy Record drivetrain/brakes and Reynolds DV46. I would like to get the Prince or the Look 595 and build it up with either Campy Record or SRAM Red and keep the same wheel. 

In any event, enjoy your awesome rides!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I had Record and DA and now Red on my bikes. I had to think about shifting each time I first switched bikes. I really like the CA" pro team" look to this build with the DA wheels.Those are killer. I would try and find a Pro stem and bars though and some real DA cranks. Every gram you save on those "brakes" is gone with those boat anchor cranks.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

sick bike man but slam that stem


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

nicks2192 said:


> sick bike man but slam that stem


Why should he do that?


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Why should he do that?


To pimp it up.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

speaking of pimping it up, what's the deal with those silver cable hosings anyway?

Go black my man.

and agree, those DA shift levers are b*tt ugly


----------

